# Bismarck Area Report 6-14-09



## Jmnhunter

went out yesterday for opener after work, windy and little sun by the time i got out there. waded in shallow flooded grass, alot in the shallows! ended up with 5 commons, biggest being about 20, averaged about 15lbs or so. water was still pretty cold.
Plan on heading back tomorrow as the wind is supposed to die; I might even bring the boat.
If anyone is up for going out, let me know.


----------



## Jmnhunter

went out yesterday to the same area with perfect conditions, if a guy was out there from sunrise to sunset, you would have had filleda couple pickups! We shot in the late afternoon and ended up with 29. biggest being under 25lbs. Alot of smaller ones still, but the spawn should be coming PDQ, I think i'll bring the boat next time.
all commons


----------



## Duckslayer100

Wish I could make it down there! I just got back from the Twin Cities. Went out once and shot two: a 17 lber and a 35 lber. Still haven't had a chance to try around here. Hopefully I can get out some morning if the weather stays nice. Post up some pics! I'd love to see the type of water you're shooting. Sound like ideal conditions. :beer:


----------



## bowcarp

jmnhunter - you ever shoot audobon ? good shooting there too


----------



## Jmnhunter

bowcarp said:


> jmnhunter - you ever shoot audobon ? good shooting there too


Not audobon, but I'm shooting waters that are conected to it; i'm hoping to see some buffs; i'll get some pics up tonight.


----------



## bowcarp

north lake and the canal are good also


----------



## Jmnhunter

bowcarp said:


> north lake and the canal are good also


do you still live in ND or you in SD? its the canal area where I'm shooting 

theres buffs in there right? any gar that you know of?


----------



## bowcarp

born raised and married in Minot live in SD now , try to shoot the Audobon tourney every chance I can , lots of good buffs on Audobon last time I shot the tourney a team from Williston brought in a 39#15ozer all I've ever shot on the canal is commons not saying there isnt buffs in the canal I've just never seen or shot one there , never saw a gar there but have found some good size drum

Ive been trying to find out but if you hear when they are having the Audobon tourney let me know , thanks


----------



## Jmnhunter

will do bowcarp, but i may have to tag along with you! as my boat is too small for that lake!

here is a picture from this past sunday.


----------



## Jmnhunter

checked out some flooded areas close to bis last night, found a body of water with alot of buffalo! i only had my waders, and it was too deep, so i was limited to sticking to the bridge in which they were alittle too far for some shots. i think i'll bring the boat out there hopefully today! looks like some nice ones in there, the water clarity is bad, they were doing some spawning so maybe ill be able to get up on them!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Shoot em all Jmn - the canals are thick with 'em.


----------



## Jmnhunter

I'm trying Chris!

was able to make it out during a calm day in ND (wind under 20mph) on Saturday, cool day, water temp was 54. I hit a lake connected to the MO river; WOW! I only went out for an hour or so with the GF, but i got what I went for, some gar. 3 shortnose gar, biggest being 3lbs; 1 common dink, 2 buffs, 1 being 17lbs. other was a dink. There was alot of gar out there, I was only able to hit a little stretch then the wind picked up. water clarity was good for being on a river. I just need to find someone to go with to night shoot it, it would be a slaughter house. Alot of fish everywhere, potential for some nice ones!
I'll try to get some pics tonight!


----------



## Jmnhunter

didnt make it out, the high winds kept me off the water from shooting the ruffies  I think its time to go walleye fishing instead


----------



## siouxhockey

Walleye fishing has been hot on the river. The wind has made drifting a bit difficult but we're still catching fish.

I went out after some carp on Sunday; I planned on hitting some flooded ditches near Apple Creek but the spots I made it to had been shot up. Unfortunately the evidence that it was shot up was blatantly obvious because all the carp were left next to the water. Hopefully I'll get out before the wind howls tomorrow and slaughter some of those ugly bottom feeders.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I'd love to get out and do some bowfishing... But i gotta get setup for it. Basically just gettin some arrows and putting a reel in place of the stabilizer right? I've never done it before but have been debating it for years. I'll look into gettin setup for it if it stays hot throughout the summer. Have some things to tie up w/ work and moving right now that will keep me outta the mix until at least July. But if its still going on, I'd love to make the trip down and get out there w/ ya if you're willing.


----------



## Jmnhunter

PM sent


----------



## Jmnhunter

went out after work/dinner tonight, wind didnt calm out like I thought it would have, shot 2 buffs, biggest was 16lbs; missed a few gar. I think I missed the spawn as the buffs did not have any spawn left in them :splat: didnt see any carp...

anyone no what the river water temp is?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

I can't wait to get out there with you!!!! Hopefully as soon as july hits...


----------



## Jmnhunter

July?! do you guys get weekends off or whats your typical schedule? just fly a jet down here


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

We get off whenever dude. Its shift work so... I just worked 72 hours last week. 4 days, 2 nights. Off for 3 days, then back in for 1 day, 4 nights... Schedule is made monthly so i have no idea what july looks like, but I know there's no chance of it w/ work for June.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Freakin awesome time this weekend! Probably the funnest hunting I've ever done! Where's the pics slacker!!!


----------



## Jmnhunter

went out Sat and Sunday, brought out Siouxhockey and Impalaspeed, sat was slow on the lake by the river, water was pretty cold alot of smaller fish, very small carp, biggest buff was 15lbs or so; we were out in the boat. Sunday was very nice, we found spawning carp in the shallows, no boat that day, just stalked them in the shallow water. biggest was a hair over 17lbs; no real monsters, but we'll get them!

this one is from our Sat trip in the boat; I was trying to pass on the dinks, but nothing really too big in there









this is from Sat, with Tim's biggest one, as you can see these dwarf Saturday's carp!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96

Man I forgot how small those carp were on Saturday! It sure was fun when you connected on something that small though! It made me feel good after I missed those shots early on. It is so much stinkin fun to shoot instinct though!!

I can't wait to get out and do it again...


----------



## doubledown

Hi everyone, this is my first post and figured I would start by posting a couple pictures from a few weekends ago.


----------



## Duckslayer100

doubledown said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post and figured I would start by posting a couple pictures from a few weekends ago.


Welcome to the site! Where was that tournament at?


----------



## doubledown

The tournament was around the Detroit Lakes, MN area. This was the third year. Too early due to the cold weather and the carp are just starting to spawn heavily now. If anyone wants more info for next year shoot me a PM and we would always be happy for more participants.


----------



## Jmnhunter

nice! do they have that tourney there every year? I lived in DL last summer and I saw one other guy shooting off shore and went out with a different guy, but I never saw another boat. I shot mostly on Big Cormorant (big ones in there!) and Leif lakes. :beer:


----------



## doubledown

We are going to make this an annual event. Lots of fun and bs at the end of the day!


----------



## goldfishmurderer

What lakes will it be on?


----------



## carp_killer

count me in for next year. shoot me a pm with some info and ill post it up on the LLBA site as well


----------

